# dish worried



## lamotte (Oct 11, 2004)

found a interested story on line look like dish network is worried about their future Bruce Eisen is one of its VP on Online Content and Development is worried that services like hulu plus will be putting them out of business in the future. would love everyone comments on this as i believe this may happen one day


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Areas not served by high speed internet or cable will still be customers of DBS (Direct Broadcast Satellite). And, Grandma and Grandpa just want to work a remote and watch "channels", they're not computer geeks.

There will be some impact, but satellite services will be around for quite a while.

Competition is always a good thing - keep that in mind when you're tempted to put all of your trust, faith and hope in government; they have no competition and have the power to make you pay for their waste, mismanagement and fraud.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

goony said:


> And, Grandma and Grandpa just want to work a remote and watch "channels", they're not computer geeks.


All you need is a sony tv and remote to get Hulu plus today. Once registration can be done from tv, then the barrier to entry becomes much smaller. And grandma and grandpa are not buying satellite service and multiple HDTVs which advertisers highly covet.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

worry about the world ending in 2012, echostar isnt going anyplace anytime before then


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

lamotte said:


> found a interested story on line look like dish network is worried about their future Bruce Eisen is one of its VP on Online Content and Development is worried that services like hulu plus will be putting them out of business in the future. would love everyone comments on this as i believe this may happen one day


If thing's get really serious, maybe you can actually post a link!


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

dlfl said:


> If thing's get really serious, maybe you can actually post a link!


http://seekingalpha.com/article/234...ulu-will-destroy-the-tv-industry?source=yahoo


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

lamotte said:


> would love everyone comments on this


the site he refers to but did not link for what I think an obvious reason


> 580,598 people have joined Seeking Alpha to track analysis of stocks they follow & exchange investing ideas


so my comment is that this is another day trader trying to drum up momentum. This round is momentum for TiVo since the bets are on DISH going down, but it is still just more stock posting IMO

oh and yes - watching shows via the internet has a long way to go to meet the delivery capability of a broadcaster


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Dish lost subscribers last quarter but DirecTV did not. So I guess Dish needs to be worried. Pointing at internet services may just be scapegoating on their part though.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Dish should be worried, but like someone said they will have a customer base because there's alot of rural customers out there without high-speed internet/cable.

The reason they should be worried is because we are moving to an on-demand content model. And on-demand doesn't suit satellite technology particularly well. Satellite's strength is in broadcasting. IT's a very cheap way to broadcast. 

So they aren't going to be participating in this new on-demand realm. ......Unless they come up with a hybrid solution using a dvr and have it work fairly transparently to the user. (remember a Tivo is analogous to on-demand to some degree.)

But consumers have gotten a taste for on-demand through Netflix. Through the computer. Through the new ESPN app on the 360. 

They've seen, we've all seen, how this is much better than the current cable and satellite model. And how it's so much better an implemenation than the cable on-demand system. 

And it's all done through a tiny cheap set top box that runs quiet and cool. With nice picture quality. .....

Amazing how much innovation has been stifled by these aggregators of content.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Ultimately the companies/people who produce the content want to maximize their profits. They will deliver content to us in anyway that does that. 

Right now cable & satellite companies (and to some extent OTA broadcasters) are the middle men that the content producers need to maximize their profits. So they will exist as long as the content producers still need them. If/when the content producers find a why to deliver content that is more profitable than the current model then the model will change. 

I honestly do not see content producers being able to replace the current delivery models anytime soon and find it more likely that Internet delivery will be an additional delivery method that will co exist with the others. 

Thanks,


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> so my comment is that this is another day trader trying to drum up momentum.


Seeking Alpha is not just for (or IMO even mostly for) day traders.

There are many intelligent posts and resulting conversations on Seeking Alpha, and there is also much stock promotion, fluff, and drivel.

It's not unlike TiVo Community, in the sense that there are good threads and there are bad threads.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

goony said:


> And, Grandma and Grandpa just want to work a remote and watch "channels", they're not computer geeks.


As usual with stereotypes yours is wrong. I have 6 grandchildren and I and many of my contemporaries even here in rural Virginia keep up quite well with the latest and greatest, thank you.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

RoyK said:


> As usual with stereotypes yours is wrong. I have 6 grandchildren and I and many of my contemporaries even here in rural Virginia keep up quite well with the latest and greatest, thank you.


i think some stereotypes exist for a reason- and that for the majority of the time they fit. Clearly not all the time, not 100%, but probably sometimes they do describe the situation as a whole.

I'd be amazed if the majority of grandparents have anything fancy. I can speak to my kids 5 grandparents (my mother remarried):

Bought my inlaws a tivo with lifetime. They gave it to my brother in law because the "TiVo was too complicated". For last christmas we chipped in and got them 2 new HDTV's- they couldn't be bothered to call FIOS for HD boxes- finally my other brother in law coudlnt' take it and made the call for them.

My biological father- has never had cable. Watches only whats OTA. (things the digital transition is the devils work- lol)

My mother and stepfather looked long and far a couple years back for a 13inch tv with a dvd player built in FOR THEIR LIVING ROOM- because they didn't want 'some big giant tv and dvd player being the focus of things. My brother in law and I tried to buy them an lcd to hang on the wall and they didn't want it. (because the 13 incher is a TUBE)

My uncle and aunt, also grandparents, do have a 50inch plasma that they enjoy watching tons of netflix movies on. But my uncle doesn't want to be bothered with the "hassle" of broadband and networking so he only gets discs in the mail and doesn't bother with streaming (and it's not that he's into high PQ as he doesn't want to be bothered with a blue ray player becasue the dvd's look "so good" ANYWAY)

All of the above are under 70. 4 are under 65.

So while you seem pretty cool roy, and your friends may be, I'd say you are more of a minority in the older generation- maybe a sizable minority, but i Don't think the majority.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Seeking Alpha is not just for (or IMO even mostly for) day traders.
> 
> There are many intelligent posts and resulting conversations on Seeking Alpha, and there is also much stock promotion, fluff, and drivel.
> 
> It's not unlike TiVo Community, in the sense that there are good threads and there are bad threads.


I had no problem with the post on seeking alpha nor any problem with the web site or day traders as a group.

I merely stated my opinion that the poster here was a day trader versus someone looking to open up discusiion on a topic of interest. We get that every time there is movement likely in the DISH V TiVo case coming up in the near future


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

MichaelK said:


> ...
> 
> My mother and stepfather looked long and far a couple years back for a 13inch tv with a dvd player built in FOR THEIR LIVING ROOM- because they didn't want 'some big giant tv and dvd player being the focus of things. My brother in law and I tried to buy them an lcd to hang on the wall and they didn't want it. (because the 13 incher is a TUBE)


You and your brother-in-law didn't get the message, did you. There ARE people in both your generation and mine who have different values you know. They simply didn't want TV to be the focus of things.



MichaelK said:


> My uncle and aunt, also grandparents, do have a 50inch plasma that they enjoy watching tons of netflix movies on. But my uncle doesn't want to be bothered with the "hassle" of broadband and networking so he only gets discs in the mail and doesn't bother with streaming (and it's not that he's into high PQ as he doesn't want to be bothered with a blue ray player becasue the dvd's look "so good" ANYWAY)


So? Streaming quality sucks. DVDs do look good. Sure, blue ray looks a bit better but it doesn't improve the plot any.

I don't want a little phone to watch movies on or surf the internet or take pictures with. I have a simple one to make calls on when I'm out, I'd rather watch movies on the big screen and surf the internet with my PC and use my Nikon D90 or Canon PowerShot S90 to take pictures with. I have no use for Twitter and only look at facebook occasionally to see what the grandkids are up to. So what?



MichaelK said:


> ....
> 
> So while you seem pretty cool roy, and your friends may be, I'd say you are more of a minority in the older generation- maybe a sizable minority, but i Don't think the majority.


Obviously your mileage -- and viewpoint -- is different from mine.


----------



## nellee (May 26, 2002)

What these "traditional" content providers need to start doing is offering complimentary services for free or minimal charge.

I've seen either Comcast or AT&T (forgot which company) offer access to online viewing of the channels you subscribe to already as a way to watch shows while commuting home, on the bus, etc.

If Directv, Dish, or others do the same and also provide some type of On Demand access to shows online for subscribers, they could possbly keep online companies like Hulu from stealing their market share.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

RoyK said:


> You and your brother-in-law didn't get the message, did you. There ARE people in both your generation and mine who have different values you know. They simply didn't want TV to be the focus of things.
> 
> So? Streaming quality sucks. DVDs do look good. Sure, blue ray looks a bit better but it doesn't improve the plot any.
> 
> ...


it's all good, no reason to be touchy. Maybe i am mistaken and the majority of older Americans are big technology hounds. Just doesn't seem likely to me.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

RoyK said:


> You and your brother-in-law didn't get the message, did you. There ARE people in both your generation and mine who have different values you know. They simply didn't want TV to be the focus of things.
> 
> So? Streaming quality sucks. DVDs do look good. Sure, blue ray looks a bit better but it doesn't improve the plot any.
> 
> ...


good points. the 13 inch TV was certainly a pointer to TV was not a big deal to them. It can be for all kinds of reasons from not a focus - to just do not want to have to learn how to - never liked tech gadgets etc..

Still there are any number of people who are not going to change with the times and really.. do not have to anyway. No matter the reason - it does leave broadcast TV as still the #1 tried and true and easy way to get media in the house and it will stay that way for many, many people.

People even make note that I am a geek who stays ahead of the curve on things that interest me. The same neighbor could tell me things like which make and model year the first street vehicle with a Hemi was and so on and buys a new car each year to keep in the latest stuff. Me, mr. on the edge media guy drive a car from 1994 and like it just fine.

I do know folks that would be totally stumped as to how to setup a TiVo. That will always be true as well.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

nellee said:


> What these "traditional" content providers need to start doing is offering complimentary services for free or minimal charge.
> 
> I've seen either Comcast or AT&T (forgot which company) offer access to online viewing of the channels you subscribe to already as a way to watch shows while commuting home, on the bus, etc.
> 
> If Directv, Dish, or others do the same and also provide some type of On Demand access to shows online for subscribers, they could possbly keep online companies like Hulu from stealing their market share.


I think DBS is limited to what they can do because of their bandwidth situation. With all the talk of bandwidth caps- unless you own the bandwidth you are trying to use to give your customers streaming options there's going to be a problem long term.

I wonder if LTE and/or Wimax will have an effect on DBS in the future also. AS those speeds start increasing people dont need a wired provider for a streaming solution. The government is looking to get broadband everywhere and verizon is open to partnering with small local players to get LTE in the more rural areas.

Sprint sold off all their last mile network, verizon is selling off chunks of their last mile network- i wonder if it's becasue they think they can go all wireless at some point in the not too distant future.

ATT apparently allows 2 HD and 2 SD streams to a house on their systems. With MPEG4 and the right equipment (using more than one 'channel' or whatever you call it)- that doesn't seem so impossible with Wimax or LTE in their future versions.

If I recall Dish tried to make a play for terrestrial wireless spectrum left over from the analog TV shut down but Verizon and ATT just outbid them.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd say Dish is articulating that _they all_ (DirecTV, Cable, Uverse, Verizon FiOS, et al.) worried. And although Cable, AT&T and Verizon have the ISP business, it aint the big $$ that their TV service could provide, and the TV business would likely be much less regulated now that there is the "Net Neutrality" fever that the FCC seems to like, as well and looks to regulate the ISP's, which means not near as much money to be made as without the likely FCC requirements.


----------

